# GSD - Article by Teikhook on The State of the GSD



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Article on the state of those who set direction of the GSD.

http://www.tiekerhook.com/index.php/usa-tiekerhook-usa/103-after-us-the-great-flood.html


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

As true today as it was when he wrote it.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice article from a very nice breeder. The success of the tiekerhook kennels has been based on the strong females used for breeding. You just need to see the courage test he does for his dogs. I think soon the GSD will improve, its just a matter of time.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Very nice article from a very nice breeder. The success of the tiekerhook kennels has been based on the strong females used for breeding. You just need to see the courage test he does for his dogs. I think soon the GSD will improve, its just a matter of time.


 I think your rite Oluwatobi in the mean time do your homework keep your eyes and ears open and watch.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Very nice article from a very nice breeder. The success of the tiekerhook kennels has been based on the strong females used for breeding. You just need to see the courage test he does for his dogs. I think soon the GSD will improve, its just a matter of time.


 Good point. Reading this, that was the comment that stuck out to me the most: "Good males will always be around, so focus on the quality of your brood bitches!" I'm probably going to catch some hell for saying this, but I firmly believe that the success of the stud is in relation to the quality of the bitch. She's got to have some good breeding behind her at the very least. I think too many people are looking for that magic super stud dog, and lose focus on the fact that you've got to have quality breeding females as well.


----------



## Marisha Steward (Jan 23, 2011)

Adam Swilling said:


> Good point. Reading this, that was the comment that stuck out to me the most: "Good males will always be around, so focus on the quality of your brood bitches!" I'm probably going to catch some hell for saying this, but I firmly believe that the success of the stud is in relation to the quality of the bitch. She's got to have some good breeding behind her at the very least. I think too many people are looking for that magic super stud dog, and lose focus on the fact that you've got to have quality breeding females as well.


Adam,

You are so right. This has been my motto for sometime. While most people ooh and aah over a breeders studs, I concentrate on the bitches. The bitches shape the personality of the pups. As I look for my next Schutzhund dog & bitch; I pay close attention to the bitches a breeder has. I like a broad bitch that has a strong and confident temperament.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Marisha Steward said:


> Adam,
> 
> You are so right. This has been my motto for sometime. While most people ooh and aah over a breeders studs, I concentrate on the bitches. The bitches shape the personality of the pups. As I look for my next Schutzhund dog & bitch; I pay close attention to the bitches a breeder has. I like a broad bitch that has a strong and confident temperament.


 I like a good stud dog as much as the next person, but the ones that you can breed to a stop sign and get good pups are very few and far between, IMO. We hear it all the time: "He's a great dog but he doesn't produce himself". My first question is always, "What has he been bred to?" But, most people want the "Supermales", which is fine by me; it means there's more quality females for me to look at.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know. I'm no geneticist but I'd be inclined to believe that it's the random combination of the genes inherited from mom and dad that determines if the dog "has it". My guess is that good dogs can produce "bad" dogs and that bad dogs can produce "good" dogs. It happens in humans all the time; why not dogs? 

Still, in my novice view, I understand and agree that one has a better chance of getting desirable results by breeding "good" dogs as opposed to not-so-good dogs. But I think there are a lot of genetic variables, even in a single litter, which will result in some pups being "better" than others. 

Again, that's just my novice view. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> I don't know. I'm no geneticist but I'd be inclined to believe that it's the random combination of the genes inherited from mom and dad that determines if the dog "has it". My guess is that good dogs can produce "bad" dogs and that bad dogs can produce "good" dogs. It happens in humans all the time; why not dogs?
> 
> Still, in my novice view, I understand and agree that one has a better chance of getting desirable results by breeding "good" dogs as opposed to not-so-good dogs. But I think there are a lot of genetic variables, even in a single litter, which will result in some pups being "better" than others.
> 
> Again, that's just my novice view. I could be totally wrong.


There are only a hand full of working line Kennels/breeders in this country that have there own lines. The rest pretty much breed out of convenience or they buy bitches that they THINK will compliment there stud dog. Ive seen a good breeder have there entire kitchen floor covered with pedigrees having 5 and 10 and 15 year breeding plans mapped out and several alternative plans all for there future. Once you got things rolling you can predict and tune your lines like a Indy car. 
You do know what Hitler had in mind ??



Patrick Murray said:


> I don't know. I'm no geneticist but I'd be inclined to believe that it's the random combination of the genes inherited from mom and dad that determines if the dog "has it". My guess is that good dogs can produce "bad" dogs and that bad dogs can produce "good" dogs. It happens in humans all the time; why not dogs?


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I really liked the article. It is very much in tune with the philosophy in our club and with our TD. As a Dobermann guy, I probably take more in from GSD breeders input than I do the Dobermann people. There are just so few Dobermann breeders where I really respect the direction that I try to get my info from wherever I can, and from people who have had real success.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Very good article. It just shows that nothing ever really changes in certain circles. Although, there seems to be blame placed all the way around in why the GSD is like it is, ultimately it's the breeders producing these dogs that are clueless. Let's not forget that quite a bit of the judges are putting these dogs up in shady deals prior to or during the show. It also starts at the club level up to the Seiger Show. I'm just preaching to the choir but IMO it all falls on the breeder that produces the dogs, buys the judges and sells shit dogs at inflated prices (to pay the campaign and stud dog fee) that should get the brunt of the bad press.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.grunfeldshepherds.com/new/articles/misc/SchH USA v32. no.1 1-2007-1.pdf


This is an interview of the tiekerhook and karthago kennels, another interesting one.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwsgQblg3RU
I've been looking for an opportunity to share this video, i hope you guys enjoy it incase you haven't seen it before.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> Good point. Reading this, that was the comment that stuck out to me the most: "Good males will always be around, so focus on the quality of your brood bitches!" I'm probably going to catch some hell for saying this, but I firmly believe that the success of the stud is in relation to the quality of the bitch. She's got to have some good breeding behind her at the very least. I think too many people are looking for that magic super stud dog, and lose focus on the fact that you've got to have quality breeding females as well.


I been told by a few people that the female presents 60-70% of the makeup of the puppies wheter thats true or not I couldn't honestly tell ya yes or no. I don't breed enough by no means and are not a scientists. All I can say to everybody is stick with good genetics and good workers and hope for the best.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think there's a limit to just how much we will ever know when it comes to things like these. I think the Male most times is criticized for the qulaity and it is not without reason. Many litters are from avergae bitches and still produce good dogs but i rarely see good dogs from just 'ok' studs. To be on the safe side its better to breed the best on both sides but results suggest that some bitches who are mentally stable, with good nerves but not necessarily the best workers still produce nice dogs.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> http://www.grunfeldshepherds.com/new/articles/misc/SchH USA v32. no.1 1-2007-1.pdf
> 
> 
> This is an interview of the tiekerhook and karthago kennels, another interesting one.


Went great with my morning coffee thanks


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> I been told by a few people that the female presents 60-70% of the makeup of the puppies wheter thats true or not I couldn't honestly tell ya yes or no. I don't breed enough by no means and are not a scientists. All I can say to everybody is stick with good genetics and good workers and hope for the best.


 I've heard that as well. I don't know how true that is but one thing is certain: you know the bitch contributes 50%. With that being said, I think it becomes a matter of what genes become dominant. I've always said that you shouldn't genetically handcuff yourself when you breed. You're right; stick with good workers, good genetics, and hope. Good workers and good genetics will definitely increase the odds of successful offspring.


----------

